# Hello! New here and hoping for support, daily life struggles



## RedPanda19 (9 mo ago)

Hello everyone! 
I guess I’m off to a bad start lol used my real name as my username. Anyway I’m Sarah, I’ve been married to my husband Jake for 6 years now. We have 3 wonderful children, two girls and a boy.
These past couple of years have been quite a struggle. Jake has some pretty serious depression issues and recently diagnosed schizo-affective disorder. Our middle child, has behavioral issues that have been difficult to get a handle on, and it just spirals Jake into worse depression because he thinks it’s his fault.
This is the first time I’ve reached out for support and discussion past my family and group of close friends, so I’ve got some learning on how to navigate and where to put appropriate discussions and questions.
Thank you!


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

SarahHogan19 said:


> Hello everyone!
> I guess I’m off to a bad start lol used my real name as my username. Anyway I’m Sarah, I’ve been married to my husband Jake for 6 years now. We have 3 wonderful children, two girls and a boy.
> These past couple of years have been quite a struggle. Jake has some pretty serious depression issues and recently diagnosed schizo-affective disorder. Our middle child, has behavioral issues that have been difficult to get a handle on, and it just spirals Jake into worse depression because he thinks it’s his fault.
> This is the first time I’ve reached out for support and discussion past my family and group of close friends, so I’ve got some learning on how to navigate and where to put appropriate discussions and questions.
> Thank you!


Welcome to TAM.
First about your username… if you find the FAQ on the menu, there will be “Contact us”.

You can use that to have the admins change your username. There’s a bit of help about that in the FAQ also.

Are your husband and child both being seen by professionals for their issues? Are they on meds or other treatment?


----------

